# Bait is Out and Two Days Off



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Maybe time to put a third in the freezer, weather is looking good. Then again a trip to cast on last week end of the season. Tough decisions for a day off work, maybe I ought to pack it in and do some work instead. Nope, hunting or fishing!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I'm gonna Hunt*

last day for doe busters ....... after Saturday it's back to a string and a stick .... So I'm gone Hunting ...... We need a little to can and some bologna ....


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> last day for doe busters ....... after Saturday it's back to a string and a stick .... So I'm gone Hunting ...... We need a little to can and some bologna ....


Good luck, a stick with a few razors tied around the end is what I've been using all season. Rain coming through is going to clamp it down for tomorrow so I stayed up late and will get the diamond blade cutting tile before noon. Agreed as to the need to bag another for bologna. First one this season was small, had it all made into ground and is quite tender. Big doe on the second and the smoked quarter was excellent.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good luck guys*

Hunt em up.:beer:


----------

